# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Washing Machine Outlet

## paulki

Merry Christmas all.
Hoping the forum may be able help in solving this problem.
Moved into new home last month.
W/M is placed under bench, outlet hose through hole about 400mm lower into trough cabinet.
Rises about 100 mm and connects to inlet on trough outlet just above trap.
Worked fine for 4 weeks. :Biggrin: 
Came home to find not draining and an error message during cycle indicating a blocked filter.
Checked filter and just a bit of fluff.
Still wouldn't drain.
So I relocated hose to floor outlet - looks bad but worked well. :Biggrin: 
Spoke to Bosch today 
They couldn't explain why this happened so I figured I would alter to original configuration.
W/M back to not draining.
So into floor drain - works fine but bad look.  :Confused:  
Would certainly appreciate any advice you can offer to resolve this problem.

----------


## Bros

I think you might be bit confused as if you drop the hose to the floor it will drain out by gravity that it why the outlet has to be higher than the water level in the WM.
Pull the hoses off the pump and see if it is clear and you should be able to get your finger in and turn the impeller. If all checks out your pump is not working which can be the pump itself of the program not switching the pump on.

----------


## paulki

Thanks Bros.
So what you are saying is that by putting hose down floor drain water is draining via gravity during cycle?
The hose is attached to the rear of W/M near top so some pumping must be happening to get water from bottom of drum (front loader) to outlet hose?

----------


## Bros

> Thanks Bros.
> So what you are saying is that by putting hose down floor drain water is draining via gravity during cycle?
> The hose is attached to the rear of W/M near top so some pumping must be happening to get water from bottom of drum (front loader) to outlet hose?

   A bit different to most as they come out the bottom however dropping the hose to the floor it could be siphoning out depending on the water level. When the pump starts you will sure see it as it will come our with some force.  
Still look at the pump and the suction hose.

----------


## droog

Check the manufacturers instructions for the drain connection of that particular model, it should tell you if it can be connected to a barb fitting and the minimum bore size for that barb. 
If it is suitable to connect to a barb then check that it has been drilled out properly, have seen barns drilled with a 6mm drill and expected to work.

----------


## paulki

Will do.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Pump for disposal in a Bosch is in the bottom left corner when you look at the back. It's usually a magnetic drive thing and it's not powerful. 
My guess is that you are having it lift up to 400mm then it is dropping down again before rising to the trap connection. This second rise is basically fatal as the pump isn't really designed to manage this...and there's a sensor for over pressure on it to protect it.

----------


## paulki

Thanks Bros. 
I'll check now.

----------


## paulki

You blokes are stars.
Legend status for you Droog.
Not only was there half still there but a bit of fluff had blocked the small hole.
Just finished a short cycle and all seems OK.
Many thanks. :brava:

----------


## paulki

Thanks SBD.
Would it be OK to shorten the hose to take the last rise out?  :Confused:

----------


## droog

I could be wrong but I thought with fluid in a pipe the important factors were the inlet and outlet levels, for pumping it is the maximum height and the length of pipe.
If there is a dip in the pipe after the highest point and the outlet is lower, then the water flow after the highest point will me aided with gravity. 
The manufacturers design the system and the length of the hose, they often advise not to extend the hose.
I would not be shortening the hose, if it makes you feel better clip the hose so there is no dip.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I would not be shortening the hose, if it makes you feel better clip the hose so there is no dip.

  This. So much this.

----------

